# Yes or no to light?



## allears.fan (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello, i hear that people put lights by their cages. i'm not sure whether or not my room is nicely lit and so i added a light.... Can you tell me if i should keep the light or go without it?

http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... ithout.jpg (without light)
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p105 ... hlight.jpg (with)


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

i like having a seperate light on a timer for harley so i don't have to worry about turning it on and off.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I also like having a light on a timer (for those lovely Saturday mornings you want to sleep in). I would recommend going with a light due to possible cloudy or overcast days reducing the natural light in the room. Or just people turning off the room's overhead lights during the day when not in there


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Id go with the light. You may have already done this since the picture was done but it's important that the set up has ventillation holes drilled into it and that there is a ventillated top on it.


----------

